# He doesn't want to do anything!



## applejacks (Dec 27, 2009)

I recently got a hedgehog from a family member for christmas. He's a bit on the fat side, but I've been keeping care of him. The problem is, he never wants to do anything. So far all he'll do is sleep, eat, and drink. He won't run on a wheel at all, he doesn't play with toys, and the only excercise he gets is when I take him out of his cage and let him wander around on the couch.

I know that socializing takes a while and he won't be warmed up to anyone any time soon, but why doesn't he want to do anything? Our house can get cold, but it's not too cold at all. He has his own heater and a heating pad to keep warm, but he still doesn't want to wheel or anything.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

What kind/size is the wheel?


----------



## applejacks (Dec 27, 2009)

It's the 12" comfort wheel.


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

How old is he? If he's still pretty young, babies can sleep a lot.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What is the temperature at?

You mention both a heater and a heat pad... What type?
Is the air maybe still too cool? Especially after the extra added heat from the pad.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

If he is fat, then the comfort wheel may tip as he is climbing in. Or maybe it is not large enough. Did he have a wheel before?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its great you are taking him out so he can explore, some exercise is better than none until you can figure out what's going on. I would suggest play pen pens on the floor with him for a larger exploring area than the sofa. Do you have a camcorder with night-shot? I have set mine up before to watch them overnight and then reviewed it in the morning. That will show you if he's avoiding the wheel, attempting the wheel but falling off or its tipping, etc.


----------

